# R32 GT-R O/S wing bracket



## Cal3533 (Sep 12, 2015)

As above after a R32 GT-R O/S wing bracket. Let me know if you have one and willing to part! Thanks


----------



## AlexJ (Apr 3, 2003)

One of these ?

https://tfaspeed.com/products/nissan-skyline-r32-gtr-front-bumper-side-bracket-right-62220-05u00


----------



## Cal3533 (Sep 12, 2015)

AlexJ said:


> One of these ?
> 
> https://tfaspeed.com/products/nissan-skyline-r32-gtr-front-bumper-side-bracket-right-62220-05u00


Never even thought to looks for new!

Thanks!


----------

